# Super Mario 64 or Sonic Adventure



## androidmuppet (Sep 7, 2013)

What was the better game thats a 3D platformer that was a launch title.


----------



## Badalight (Sep 7, 2013)

...I don't think even the biggest sonic fanboy will say Sonic Adventure was a better game. Mario 64 is a classic.

That being said, I do actually really enjoy Sonic Adventure, and still hold it to be one of the best 3d sonic games to date (despite some god awful segments like big, and terrible lip synching).


----------



## Xyloxi (Sep 7, 2013)

Mario 64 was a better game, but I personally enjoyed Sonic Adventure more due to my own preferences. The lip syncing was annoying, what with Sonic looking like he had a twitch every time he spoke, but it was cool to actually hear him speak.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 7, 2013)

Mario 64 for me. I enjoyed it more and it honestly held up a lot better.


----------



## KLoWn (Sep 8, 2013)

Mario 64 EASILY.


----------



## Firestormer (Sep 8, 2013)

Mario 64


----------



## Monna (Sep 8, 2013)

They are two very different games. Mario 64 is more polished though so I'll go with that.


----------



## Xyloxi (Sep 8, 2013)

Mario seems to be more suited for 3D than Sonic, as the fast paced elements of the original 2D Sonic games on the Mega Drive never really transitioned that well into the 3D Sonic games.


----------



## Stumpy (Sep 8, 2013)

Sonic Adventure is an abomination. It does NOT hold up.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Sep 8, 2013)

The thing is that Sonic Adventure left a bigger impression on me while knowing nowadays that 64 is the better game. But yeah, I definitely had more fun with Sonic Adventure.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 8, 2013)

Sonic Adventure was one of my favorite games growing up. But man does it have some huge problems.

Mario 64.


----------



## God Movement (Sep 8, 2013)

64        .


----------



## Akira Kurusu (Sep 8, 2013)

Stunna said:


> Sonic Adventure was one of my favorite games growing up. But man does it have some huge problems.
> 
> Mario 64.



This. I still have fun with SA1 a lot, but it's hard to overlook it's unpolished parts of the entire game.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Sep 8, 2013)

Mario 64.
You're asking which is the better platformer and it's that.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 8, 2013)

Xyloxi said:


> Mario seems to be more suited for 3D than Sonic, as the fast paced elements of the original 2D Sonic games on the Mega Drive never really transitioned that well into the 3D Sonic games.


The Hedgehog Engine says "hi".


----------



## Bioness (Sep 8, 2013)

Super Mario 64 for me.

[YOUTUBE]DTzs9bcNgMQ[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Patchouli (Sep 8, 2013)

Never played either, but I can say Banjo is better than both of them.


----------



## First Tsurugi (Sep 8, 2013)

Sonic Adventure is inferior to Sonic Adventure 2, both of which are far inferior to Super Mario 64.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 8, 2013)

Sonic Adventure 2 shares one of Adventure's biggest flaws though. Plus it's story makes even less sense.


----------



## 8-Peacock-8 (Sep 8, 2013)

Adventure 2 was still better.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 8, 2013)

Eh, I guessss


----------



## Drunkenwhale (Sep 8, 2013)

No doubt Mario 64 was better.

Not so much platforming in that game as opposed to the sequels, but compared to Sonic Adventure yeah still the better platformer.


----------



## TheWon (Sep 9, 2013)

64 it started it all!


----------



## Monna (Sep 10, 2013)

Stunna said:


> The Hedgehog Engine says "hi".


The Hedgehog Engine is freaking awful and marked the death of Sonic for me. The addition of speed boosts and drifting killed 3D Sonic more than 06 ever did.


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 10, 2013)

SM64 all the way. Still one of my all time favorites.


----------



## Inuhanyou (Sep 10, 2013)

I played the shit outta sonic adventure back in the day.

That being said, Sonic Adventure has no place in this discussion. It was a bad game, our retarded childhood minds and continuing nostalgia factor only made it seem good.

The discussion should be between Super Mario 64 and Crash Bandicoot


----------



## Ultimania (Sep 10, 2013)

Super Mario 64 for sure. Even though I think that Sonic is better than Mario when it comes to 2D, the plumber wins when it comes to 3D.


----------



## Stunna (Sep 10, 2013)

Jane Crocker said:


> The Hedgehog Engine is freaking awful and marked the death of Sonic for me. The addition of speed boosts and drifting killed 3D Sonic more than 06 ever did.


You're probably just bad at it.

Generations is the pinnacle of 3D Sonic gameplay.


----------

